# Oh yeah. Flooded tube tent design help.



## drekoushranada (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello all I have been looking at your grows and want to start another one myself. I already have a 5x5ft tent that I want to use for my mothers. I was thinking about using another 5x5ft tent for flower with a 4 or 5 stack flooded tube. 70 sites or so. Would that size tent be good or should I go with a 6.5x6.5 tent? I also can get a 4 wide 8 long 7 tall tent as well. Which one do you think will be best? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Clown Baby (Aug 13, 2012)

heaths outer diameter was about 5 feet. So in a 5x5 tent, you'll only be able to access it at the doors. In a 6.5x6.5 you might be able to squeeze in on one side and move around a little bit.


----------



## iPurpleSticky (Aug 15, 2012)

A 5x5 should be enough. It seems like most diameters are around 4 foot plus the additional 12 inches of your pipe thickness. My setup would fit in a 5x5 tent, but I'd be only able to get to it from the one side.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 15, 2012)

I think 5x5 should be ok. I might opt for a 6.5x6.5 just for the added breathing room.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 2, 2012)

iPurpleSticky said:


> A 5x5 should be enough. It seems like most diameters are around 4 foot plus the additional 12 inches of your pipe thickness. My setup would fit in a 5x5 tent, but I'd be only able to get to it from the one side.


 Believe me, being unable to access some of your plants can be a big problem.


----------



## johnjeni33 (Sep 8, 2012)

so what I am asking from you folks is any ideas, websites, pictures, designs, etc. that could help me in getting this going. I will probably make it out of Silnylon, mesh, and something maybe a little heaver for the floor.


----------



## ChainSmoking (Sep 11, 2012)

Start with building your frame, laying out the 45* in the corners and visualize what a stop sign looks like, measure your pipe and cut to fit. What more is needed? Im building one right now, its pretty simple man. I guess I dont understand what you need for help? Everyones room size is different so you cant copy someones design. Just level your tubes out, when you need to make your riser or fall depending on if you started at top or bottom. Just measure the distance you want to set, like your going to do another row, that side will the be long side, cut to the proper length install 90* elbow, measure again cut to fit, rinse and repeat.

So 6 sides should all be the same length, the other two sides you will need 4 of the same length each if you are doing 4 tiers.

If you get confused or lost, just remember your a grown ass man, time to figure it out.


----------



## iPurpleSticky (Sep 11, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Believe me, being unable to access some of your plants can be a big problem.


This is true, but with such a large diameter, you can crawl into the center of the vertical setup to place plants. There isn't really any maintenance that I do once my plants are in my system. After I introduce them to the system, I think the next thing I actually do to them is harvest them. I don't trim or any of that stuff.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 16, 2012)

Make sure you turn the light(s) off and give em' time to cool when you do this. Bumping one is surprisingly painful. Especially on the face and neck. You'll be wanting to tie branches back from the light. Were you going to use a screen?


----------



## Grow4tho187 (Nov 6, 2012)

just get a 4 x 8 if money is not the issue , you will have more space to move around and easier control over temps .


----------

